# buying ipod nano w/out receipt: worried about warranty?



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

Shoudl i be worried that there isn't warranty on it?

the person says there serial bar on the box will be sufficient for the proof of purchase + rest of warranty.

shoudl i deal with this person?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Warranty should be there, because all Apple products are covered for one year under Applecare and is transferrable. Perhaps the person bought online and is unable to show you a reciept?  

Call Apple and make sure, but I am pretty sure all you need would be the serial number.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Do a search of your serial number on Apple's Support page, and the site will indicate how many days are remaining on the warranty. A receipt may or may not be necessary for warranty workd depending on the unit's needs.


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

yah she said no receipt cuz she bought it online and she said no invoices too which i kinda suspect was a lie because everything has a invoice 

but i don't really mind as long as it has warranty even without receipt.

more input/confirmations welcome


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

as long as it comes with everything it should be ok (missing certain items it could be ripped off or something)


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

maybe it's Kloan's missing nano that you just bought...

No invoice/receipt = stolen goods... 
Complete false dichotomy, but yea it's kind of suspecious.

You'd still be okay with it if you paid this lady for something she stole?


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

i think she got the box, so i'm sure she didn't steal off someone. unless she stole it off a truck ^^ or shop


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> maybe it's Kloan's missing nano that you just bought...
> 
> No invoice/receipt = stolen goods...
> Complete false dichotomy, but yea it's kind of suspecious.
> ...


First clue that its not Kloan's is the fact that the box is avail....
Secondly, i believe Kloan had his iPod returned to him


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

comprehab said:


> First clue that its not Kloan's is the fact that the box is avail....
> Secondly, i believe Kloan had his iPod returned to him


REALLY?! that's unbelievable. 
Congrats, kloan, if you're reading.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, excellent news for him


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

^^

Very good news! i'm happy for him : )
how nice is it to hear that a 300 dollar gorgeous little toy could be returned after having it missing for the weekend? There are still good people out there in Toronto, albeit all the shootings that happenned this year...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

If the iPod is indeed stolen, you would be in possession of stolen goods.

If the seller can't give you any proof of ownership, I would insist on two pieces of ID. That way, if you ever get pinched by the fuzz, you can try to shift some of the blame.

As for warranty, if the person did not register it with Apple, Apple will start the warranty coverage on an assumed date, and you should still be covered for at least a few months.


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

okay cool thanks!


----------

